# How much hair does your hav lose when brushing?



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Below are some pictures taken at different angles of the amount of fur I get out of Flo when brushing her on a daily basis (lemonade can is just as a reference for size not a cover for vodka - which we both deserve after each session). This seems like *a lot *to me and I am surprised she isn’t bald!

Today it took me 40 mins to brush her😭. I start off with the brass fusion brush, followed by the face & feet comb, using a small slicker when I come across any mats. She _always _has those tiny little hard pin head mats.

This is the amount of hair I have always got off her but can’t believe it’s ‘normal’ yes I’m looking at you @mudpuppymama and @MelissaBrill😘😘 as I know some of you can get it over and done with in 10 minutes💚I am 💚with envy😘

Just wondered if this is the normal amount or if I have been needlessly torturing Flo for the last 3 years and I should trim her down from about 3 or 4 inches to a shorter 1 or 2 inches? 

Appreciate any thoughts, thanks. X


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> Below are some pictures taken at different angles of the amount of fur I get out of Flo when brushing her on a daily basis (lemonade can is just as a reference for size not a cover for vodka - which we both deserve after each session). This seems like *a lot *to me and I am surprised she isn’t bald!
> 
> Today it took me 40 mins to brush her😭. I start off with the brass fusion brush, followed by the face & feet comb, using a small slicker when I come across any mats. She _always _has those tiny little hard pin head mats.
> 
> ...


I was wondering if you get this much hair off all the time or if it varies by season. I have never gotten that much hair off Mia but I do seem to get more off at certain times of year. Mia has a fair amount of hair but it is on the finer side. She rarely gets a mat. Wondering if Flo just has really thick hair and that maybe what she is losing is in proportion to that?


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

mudpuppymama said:


> I was wondering if you get this much hair off all the time or if it varies by season. I have never gotten that much hair off Mia but I do seem to get more off at certain times of year. Mia has a fair amount of hair but it is on the finer side. She rarely gets a mat. Wondering if Flo just has really thick hair and that maybe what she is losing is in proportion to that?


This is pretty standard for Flo unfortunately. I’ve always felt that her hair is fine (rather than thick) and that she has a lot of it - but I could be completely wrong as am only comparing to pictures online, rather than real life havanese.

Also wonder if the comb tines are too close together and I am pulling out her fur😳😳😳😳😳which would be awful!!! But then when I try other buttercombs, I feel like they are missing the tiny mats and I don’t want to leave them to grow in size🙈


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Hopefully Karen weighs in as I am not an expert and Mia is half papillon although her hair looks exactly like a Havanese to me. I find that Mia’s hair is easier to take care of when it is longer. I usually don’t use the face and feet comb over the entire body with her hair at the longer length. I just use the CC 001 comb on the body. I thought mats are caused by loose hair down by the skin so would say it is good to get that out. If she doesn’t look like she is going bald I would say all is well. But Karen would know better. I also have the CC ice slip brush which I run over her before the fusion brush if she is really tousled up to help smooth her up. I still use the brass fusion though because it does a more thorough job IMO but I am liking the ice slip for a first pass.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Yep this is what I get, too, but about every other day. But I was getting more just a little while ago. Hearing that other groomed less frequently I started pushing it and I was getting almost twice the hair, even though I was only adding a day or two between grooms. My current theory is that if I go longer between combing, or rely too much on the brush, loose hair catches onto other hair and doesn’t actually mat, but it still causes it other hair to fall out or break off more. I’ve been trying to go back to grooming every day but it’s really easy to do it every day when I’m in the habit, it’s a lot harder to increase it again when I’ve backed off! It used to take me closer to 40 minutes when I was learning, longer when he was blowing coat! Now when I comb every day i can do it in 10. But usually DH and I will watch a shorter show while I groom so I stretch it out to the length of an episode. And then when I comb him longer, the next day when it’s late and I realize I need to groom him, of course I think, I groomed longer yesterday, i’ll do it in the morning.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I also wondered if i was over combing, or the tines were too close together. i think using the extra fine comb does pull out more hair if it’s not being used frequently. But every day, unless it’s really too fine for the coat (and you said Flo’s coat is really fine) I really don’t think so. What I notice is the extra fine comb finds loose hair and teeny tiny mats that I didn’t even see, and I think they would turn into mats if I didn’t use it. Sundance doesn’t have a super fine coat overall, but he has a fine undercoat, and his chest is downy and fine like a puppy. I use the regular comb overall and then use the fine comb mostly around his shoulder and back of his neck and chest, and sometimes on his feet. Sundance’s ears and face are what I suspect most people want in. A Havanese pet coat - they aren’t too fine or too coarse, comb out easily, and rarely mat. He would be so easy if his whole coat was that way!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> This is pretty standard for Flo unfortunately. I’ve always felt that her hair is fine (rather than thick) and that she has a lot of it - but I could be completely wrong as am only comparing to pictures online, rather than real life havanese.
> 
> Also wonder if the comb tines are too close together and I am pulling out her fur😳😳😳😳😳which would be awful!!! But then when I try other buttercombs, I feel like they are missing the tiny mats and I don’t want to leave them to grow in size🙈


If Pixel were that long, I would get a similar amount off of her. She also has that powder-puff fine, but VERY profuse type of coat. It was very pretty when it was long, but a LOT of work! We are both happier once she was cut down short!









She gets cut down now every 7 weeks, bathed every 2-3 weeks, with feet and nails done at those times, and if I THINK of it MAYBE a quick comb-through (takes 10 minutes) once a week in between.

Here she is RIGHT after a hair cut:










And what she looks like a few weeks later.










And when she REALLY needs to be trimmed again. At this length, she will start getting little mats and need a lot more grooming.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Sundance is definitely easier when he’s shorter but I love him long now. I think that’s part of the problem, because I tend to get complacent after he’s trimmed down and I’m out of the habit of combing every day once he grows back.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Actually right now is a really good time to keep track of how much hair is coming out because his coat is about the length where I can’t really stay on top of it anymore. He has a huge mat on his leg and one on his face I’ve been working on but I think will have to be cut out, and DH said I waited too long to make a grooming appointment. It will be interesting to see the difference now vs. after he has a haircut!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Thanks so much for replying ladies😘

It’s reassuring to know that you get a similar amount off Sundance too EvaElizabeth - I am in awe of how you and mudpuppymama manage it in 10 minutes!!

Karen I’ve wondered in the past from things you’ve said if Pixel and Flo have similar coats and it sounds like they definitely do. Half of me is relieved because if even _you _have decided it’s time to go for the easier shorter option then it feels ok for _me _to do it too🙂. The other half is fed up…because if even _you _have decided it’s time to go for the easier shorter option then that most likely means I should do it too🤣🤣🤣. I so love the longer puppy cuts, but it’s not really fair on her anymore😞










Flo doing her best lion impersonation🦁


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

krandall said:


> If Pixel were that long, I would get a similar amount off of her. She also has that powder-puff fine, but VERY profuse type of coat. It was very pretty when it was long, but a LOT of work! We are both happier once she was cut down short!
> View attachment 174609
> 
> 
> ...


❤❤❤❤❤❤love these pics🥰


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

What a pretty picture of Flo! She looks like a very gentle lion that doesn’t even tousle pretty pillows


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Sorry Flo. I just got done combing and brushing Mia and here is a picture of what I got. However, I did skip brushing her yesterday. It was actually more than I had thought. I first ran the ice slip brush over her, then the brass fusion, the CC 001 and then the feet face comb. I did not get that much extra off her with the face feet comb. I find Mia so much easier to care for with longer hair which has totally surprise me. And she seems to love being groomed more with the longer hair so assume she is not suffering. I will continue to let it grow and see how it goes. I assume all coats are different though.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> Thanks so much for replying ladies😘
> 
> It’s reassuring to know that you get a similar amount off Sundance too EvaElizabeth - I am in awe of how you and mudpuppymama manage it in 10 minutes!!
> 
> ...


If longer hair ever means that Mia is stressed from grooming, I will definitely be going shorter too! Nothing wrong with shorter hair IMO and no one should feel guilty about going that route. I am just so surprised that Mia‘s coat seems easier longer so far. I may eat those words in the future though!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

In my opinion, the amount of hair resulting from brushing will vary from Havanese to Havanese depending on:

your local climatic conditions
the quality and texture of your dog's coat
length of coat
perhaps even diet (I don't know)
I don't think there is any one correct answer, it just depends. I would not be concerned about FLO's amount. One member on HF made a pillow stuffing out of her Havanese hair a few years ago (wasn't it WHIMSEY? I sure wish she would come back).


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> What a pretty picture of Flo! She looks like a very gentle lion that doesn’t even tousle pretty pillows


Thank you🥰 This is her apparent impression of a draft excluder😘


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

mudpuppymama said:


> If longer hair ever means that Mia is stressed from grooming, I will definitely be going shorter too! Nothing wrong with shorter hair IMO and no one should feel guilty about going that route. I am just so surprised that Mia‘s coat seems easier longer so far. I may eat those words in the future though!


Thanks Mudpuppymama - am definitely feeling more relaxed now I know Sundance and Mia aren’t that far off from Flo’s amount🙂. She’s still getting the chop though✂😂


Ricky Ricardo said:


> In my opinion, the amount of hair resulting from brushing will vary from Havanese to Havanese depending on:
> 
> your local climatic conditions
> the quality and texture of your dog's coat
> ...


Thanks Popi😘. They’re really good points, interestingly enough I do notice she seems to have a dryish coat i
with the hair I get out seeming particularly dead/dry (I know all hair is technically dead but you get what I mean I’m sure).


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> Thank you🥰 This is her apparent impression of a draft excluder😘


No, it looks like to me she is more of a door stop! 💥


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> No, it looks like to me she is more of a door stop! 💥


Lol and who said Havanese can’t be working dogs???🤣

Popi I just wanted to say sorry if I came across as insensitive or rude in one of the other threads when you mentioned about the stimulus cheques😳😞. I can’t remember which thread it was, which is why I am posting this here. As you’ve probably realised I’ve got rather a dry sense of humour, but that doesn’t always translate well in writing *plus *$1200 is a lot of money, so I apologise if I caused any offence. I know you made the joke about the expensive spaghetti so am 99% sure I didn’t offend you, but none the less sorry if I overstepped the mark. Xx


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> If Pixel were that long, I would get a similar amount off of her. She also has that powder-puff fine, but VERY profuse type of coat. It was very pretty when it was long, but a LOT of work! We are both happier once she was cut down short!
> View attachment 174609
> 
> 
> She gets cut down now every 7 weeks, bathed every 2-3 weeks, with feet and nails done at those times, and if I THINK of it MAYBE a quick comb-through (takes 10 minutes) once a week in between.


If I kept Perry long I bet I'd get a similar amount too - I never know how to describe his coat (never having met another Hav), but he does look similar to pixel (cut wise and color  ). 

As for whether to go long or short - that is really up to you. They don't care about how long their hair is - though some do care about how much time it takes you to groom them. Perry is not a fan of lots of grooming - and since neither am I and I like him in a puppy cut, he stays short. The compromise for us is that he ends up wearing a fleece a lot of the time when we're in the US (I have his light fleece on him today though we were just outside and I think he'd be fine without it right now though he was shivering this morning). He has spent most of his life where it was a nice, consistent 75F (25C) +/- most of the year though.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> Popi I just wanted to say sorry if I came across as insensitive or rude in one of the other threads when you mentioned about the stimulus cheques😳😞. I can’t remember which thread it was, which is why I am posting this here. As you’ve probably realised I’ve got rather a dry sense of humour, but that doesn’t always translate well in writing *plus *$1200 is a lot of money, so I apologise if I caused any offence. I know you made the joke about the expensive spaghetti so am 99% sure I didn’t offend you, but none the less sorry if I overstepped the mark. Xx


Oh Claire, just forget about it, I wasn't offended. It's not a big deal And in fact it is NOT a lot of money, I just consider it 1.2 Havanese dog dollars here in the U.S. I consider you one of the true wits (along with @Jackie from Concrete WA ) here on HF. And the spaghetti was pretty darned good!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> Thanks so much for replying ladies😘
> 
> It’s reassuring to know that you get a similar amount off Sundance too EvaElizabeth - I am in awe of how you and mudpuppymama manage it in 10 minutes!!
> 
> ...


Oh! I made that decision for Pixel right around her first birthday! At the time, I said it would only be until she got through blowing coat. But she was so cute in her short coat that we just decided to keep her that way. 

Kodi’s coat was always quite manageable, it was me getting sick that called it quits, and Panda just as a REALLY easy coat.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> In my opinion, the amount of hair resulting from brushing will vary from Havanese to Havanese depending on:
> 
> your local climatic conditions
> the quality and texture of your dog's coat
> ...


whimsey’s mom made a beautiful scarf from her hair!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> Thanks Mudpuppymama - am definitely feeling more relaxed now I know Sundance and Mia aren’t that far off from Flo’s amount🙂. She’s still getting the chop though✂😂
> 
> Thanks Popi😘. They’re really good points, interestingly enough I do notice she seems to have a dryish coat i
> with the hair I get out seeming particularly dead/dry (I know all hair is technically dead but you get what I mean I’m sure).


That is beacause what you get out IS the “shed” hair that just doesn’t fall out of a long coat by itself…the undercoat that must be brushed out. It IS “dead and dry”!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Oh Claire, just forget about it, I wasn't offended. It's not a big deal And in fact it is NOT a lot of money, I just consider it 1.2 Havanese dog dollars here in the U.S. I consider you one of the true wits (along with @Jackie from Concrete WA ) here on HF. And the spaghetti was pretty darned good!


😁Pleased all is well, thanks Popi😘


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

krandall said:


> That is beacause what you get out IS the “shed” hair that just doesn’t fall out of a long coat by itself…the undercoat that must be brushed out. It IS “dead and dry”!


Good point🤣 didn’t think of it like that🤫don’t tell anyone I am that daft😘


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

My husband says Mia enjoys her grooming sessions more since her hair is longer because she thinks she is getting more treats. What she does not know is that the treats she gets while grooming are actually part of her daily food ration and that amount has not changed just because her grooming session is a bit longer. They are just being stretched out. Now if I quit giving treats during grooming...hmmm...Mia may be in a buzz cut!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> whimsey’s mom made a beautiful scarf from her hair!


YES! that was it, she made a scarf!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

This is the length I usually like to keep him











This is him at his shaggiest










It's not that he looks bad shaggy but he doesn't get the nice silky straight long hair... and it requires too much grooming. I actually like him better shorter - it makes him look younger 

Like Karen I decided early on (pretty much when I got him at 8 months) that Perry was going to stay in a puppy cut because I didn't feel up to the work of grooming a long coat... I also knew that when I traveled for work his "babysitters" (including hubby) wouldn't be able to keep up with his grooming, so a puppy cut made practical sense.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Perry looks super cute short. I do think some do look better in shorter cuts!


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

That's about what I brush out of Shadow every second day. It is definitely less hair when his hair is shorter. He has very soft but thick hair, lots of it. He doesn't matt but gets little tangles at the end of the hair. 
We live in S. Florida so it rarely gets really cold here. He seems to lose the same amount of hair year round.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> Perry looks super cute short. I do think some do look better in shorter cuts!


Pixel looks like a little girl wearing Grandma’s old bearskin coat when she’s in long coat. She has such a profuse coat, and she’s such a little thing, it just engulfs her!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't care what length you keep PERRY's or PIXEL's hair - super cute whatever way you want to keep it!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Flo is such a beautiful girl! Perry looks so cute in his puppy cut! Scout's puppy cut definitely made life much easier.  Truffles also loses a lot of hair like Flo when I brush and comb her daily. Even though Scout's coat is more dense he doesn't seem to lose quite as much hair.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I don't care what length you keep PERRY's or PIXEL's hair - super cute whatever way you want to keep it!


I agree, she was very cute both ways, but I like her better short!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Today is super busy so I haven’t got time to reply properly. But I did however manage to squeeze in a wash, blow dry and trim! Excuse the ears she hates having them dried so I have to leave them damp and they go a bit straggly🙈. I used an E/1 inch comb on the clippers but it still doesn’t look very short…not sure I am brave enough to go shorter in case there isn’t enough fur to hide my uneven handiwork! One thing’s for sure when it comes to taking pictures Flo is not Shama and I am not Shamamama😂 but hopefully she looks a bit different from this pics I put up yesterday😘


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Flo looks amazing! Great job!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I just wanted to add that one reason I was letting Mia’s hair grow longer is that I thought it might buy me more time in getting ticks off her. We have lots of ticks here. Although the longer hair makes it harder to find them, it also gives me a bit more time before they attach. Not sure if this will prove to be true but thought it would be interesting to see. The ticks are horrid this year.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> But I did however manage to squeeze in a wash, blow dry and trim!


GREAT JOB! I think you are about ready to hang out your "dog groomer" shingle. FLO has that "are we done yet?" look. 🤨 
You saved enough money today to splurge on 'Soused Hog's Head' and a pint for dinner tonight. The next time we are in Southhampton we would like to meet FLO and you two too.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Flo looks so good! I love how you did her ears and head. I always end up with sort of a line around his neck when I try to keep Sundance that way, with his head and ears just a bit longer and his body shorter, no matter how much I try to blend. Maybe it’s because it’s where his hair transitions between being super thick to thin? Anyway, it’s my weak spot and you did it beautifully.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Pixel looks darling! Such a sweet face. 🥰 Wonderful job!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think you did an AWESOME job! She looks BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

krandall said:


> Pixel looks like a little girl wearing Grandma’s old bearskin coat when she’s in long coat. She has such a profuse coat, and she’s such a little thing, it just engulfs her!
> View attachment 174627


That is such a great description🤣. She almost looks like how I imagine the wolf in Little Red Riding Hood when he was pretending to be Grandma 🐺 She is just too diddy for all that fur…still gorgeous though😍


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Melissa Brill said:


> This is the length I usually like to keep him
> View attachment 174622
> 
> 
> ...


Perry is super handsome😍. I think this is probably the length that will be best for Flo once I pluck up more courage✂😘


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Melissa Brill said:


> If I kept Perry long I bet I'd get a similar amount too - I never know how to describe his coat (never having met another Hav), but he does look similar to pixel (cut wise and color  ).





Tere said:


> That's about what I brush out of Shadow every second day. It is definitely less hair when his hair is shorter. He has very soft but thick hair, lots of it. He doesn't matt but gets little tangles at the end of the hair.
> We live in S. Florida so it rarely gets really cold here. He seems to lose the same amount of hair year round.





Heather's said:


> Flo is such a beautiful girl! Perry looks so cute in his puppy cut! Scout's puppy cut definitely made life much easier.  Truffles also loses a lot of hair like Flo when I brush and comb her daily. Even though Scout's coat is more dense he doesn't seem to lose quite as much hair.


I find it really interesting to hear the similarities and differences between their coats! I have been wondering for years if this was the “normal” amount to brush out🤔

Really pleased I asked the question and got so many replies😁. And the best bit is that because I’m the one asking it means all the answers are sensible because I’m not replying😝😘


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

mudpuppymama said:


> I just wanted to add that one reason I was letting Mia’s hair grow longer is that I thought it might buy me more time in getting ticks off her. We have lots of ticks here. Although the longer hair makes it harder to find them, it also gives me a bit more time before they attach. Not sure if this will prove to be true but thought it would be interesting to see. The ticks are horrid this year.


That makes sense to me👍

🤞🏻crossed it works, you’ll have to keep us posted. Maybe she can use it as a mole camouflage too when she goes hunting🦦(I know it’s not a mole but it’s the closest I’ve got)😘


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

mudpuppymama said:


> Flo looks amazing! Great job!





Ricky Ricardo said:


> GREAT JOB! I think you are about ready to hang out your "dog groomer" shingle. FLO has that "are we done yet?" look. 🤨
> You saved enough money today to splurge on 'Soused Hog's Head' and a pint for dinner tonight. The next time we are in Southhampton we would like to meet FLO and you two too.





EvaE1izabeth said:


> Flo looks so good! I love how you did her ears and head. I always end up with sort of a line around his neck when I try to keep Sundance that way, with his head and ears just a bit longer and his body shorter, no matter how much I try to blend. Maybe it’s because it’s where his hair transitions between being super thick to thin? Anyway, it’s my weak spot and you did it beautifully.





krandall said:


> I think you did an AWESOME job! She looks BEAUTIFUL!!!


Thank you all🥰🥰

I am pleased how she turned out😊. Wouldn’t be impressed if it was a professional groom but for a home job I think she’s passable. It has also helped that she is black, I am rubbish at taking pics and Flo is a rubbish subject so as soon as I whip out the camera 📸 she sits/lays down and covers up 20% of her new do😂

Popi - Southampton? Does that mean you come over on a cruise now and again? 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻Does that mean Ricky comes too? We are about 90 mins to 2 hours drive from Southampton, but we often stay on the Isle of Wight nearby throughout the year. Either way I would definitely make sure we came down to meet you! ❤


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> Popi - Southampton? Does that mean you come over on a cruise now and again? 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻Does that mean Ricky comes too? We are about 90 mins to 2 hours drive from Southampton, but we often stay on the Isle of Wight nearby throughout the year. Either way I would definitely make sure we came down to meet you! ❤


Yes, we cruise out of Southampton from time to time. Don't have anything planned right now, everything is closed down because of Covid. One time we spent a lovely afternoon in Winchester on our way to the ship. We had lunch on the second floor of a pub that must be thousands 😉 of years old - the wooden floor would creak under foot. Saw the students in their gowns. I had a WONDERFUL Cornish Pasty for the first time and a pint at the pub. Now I am a fan. Found some good pasties at the main train station in Edinburgh about a year ago. They were transported in fresh daily by train. I can tell you the whole story about the history of pasties, lead mines and all that.

Dogs are not allowed on cruise ships (except bona fide service dogs) with one exception. Cunard has one ship, forget which one it is, that has indoor kennels on one of the top decks. This is the ship that makes regular round trips Southampton-NYC (7 days as I recall). Dogs must stay in the kennels and are not allowed in the staterooms or interior ship. You can take them out for exercise around the top deck track. RICKY would be miserable under these conditions. He would be happy if he could stay in our stateroom and explore the interior of the ship with us. He wouldn't bother anyone and would be a people magnet. But that it is not permitted and we won't do it even though he technically qualifies as a service dog.

But sure, it is likely you will meet Momi and me one of these days, when Momi finishes her contract cleaning latrines to make up for trashing the credit cards! 🤨


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Wow! That's a lot of hair! 

Patti's hair is very thick and fine but not super fine. _I don't have another Havanese around to know how to describe her hair for sure_. The hair on Patti's back is a little coarser than on her legs. Patti's hair varies from 2" to 4" in length. 

I use a Chris Christian brush her to smooth out any tangles at the end of her hair and then use CC 005 Buttercomb for all over combing down to the skin and use the CC face comb on her ears and face. 

The brush I use is NOT a Slicker Brush with bent edges. It's a regular brush with flexible soft metal tips. I brush and comb her about twice a week. It a quick brushing and mainly combing. Patti hates the Brush. Hummmmm! I don't go to the skin with it. Right now she gets a bath once a week. In the winter it's every other week. 

I probably comb out a Thumb full hair. Two Thumbs Fulls if her hair is dirty and I haven't combed it for a while. I think, the Slicker Brush is what's pulling out all that hair.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> That makes sense to me👍
> 
> 🤞🏻crossed it works, you’ll have to keep us posted. Maybe she can use it as a mole camouflage too when she goes hunting🦦(I know it’s not a mole but it’s the closest I’ve got)😘


Well today I combed off two crawling ticks (one fell on my leg urghh)...no attached ticks. I guess that is good? I know God created ticks so I should not curse them, BUT....


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Mikki said:


> Wow! That's a lot of hair!
> 
> Patti's hair is very thick and fine but not super fine. _I don't have another Havanese around to know how to describe her hair for sure_. The hair on Patti's back is a little coarser than on her legs. Patti's hair varies from 2" to 4" in length.
> 
> ...


I never use a slicker brush on Mia. I have the CC ice slip and brass fusion brushes. Mia actually loves being brushed down to the skin with the brass fusion. She hates slickers but does love the brass fusion brush. I don’t give baths as much as most folks so I think getting down to the skin with the brush is helpful for removing dead hair and skin.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> That is such a great description🤣. She almost looks like how I imagine the wolf in Little Red Riding Hood when he was pretending to be Grandma 🐺 She is just too diddy for all that fur…still gorgeous though😍


Exactly! LOL!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mikki said:


> Wow! That's a lot of hair!
> 
> Patti's hair is very thick and fine but not super fine. _I don't have another Havanese around to know how to describe her hair for sure_. The hair on Patti's back is a little coarser than on her legs. Patti's hair varies from 2" to 4" in length.
> 
> ...


If it comes out… it NEEDS to come out… Leave it in, and it will cause mats.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> Well today I combed off two crawling ticks (one fell on my leg urghh)...no attached ticks. I guess that is good? I know God created ticks so I should not curse them, BUT....


EEEWWWW!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> I never use a slicker brush on Mia. I have the CC ice slip and brass fusion brushes. Mia actually loves being brushed down to the skin with the brass fusion. She hates slickers but does love the brass fusion brush. I don’t give baths as much as most folks so I think getting down to the skin with the brush is helpful for removing dead hair and skin.


I ALMOST never use a slicker, and after today, I am going to throw away the CC one. I was blow drying Kodi after a bath, and he had a small matted area on his thigh. Since his hair is relatively short, I thoughtthe skicker might be a good tool to just getthe matted under coat out easily. It did,BUT, I was HORRIFIED to see (because his hair was still wet and being blown by the drier so I could see his skin very clearly) it had scratched his skin HORRIBLY!!! I felt TERRIBLE!!! I know for sure it was the slicker, because his skin didn’t look that way anywhere else but on that thigh, where I had used it. 

I do have a much softer slicker… I don’t know why I grabbed the CC one. It was just closer. It’s in the trash now!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> I ALMOST never use a slicker, and after today, I am going to throw away the CC one. I was blow drying Kodi after a bath, and he had a small matted area on his thigh. Since his hair is relatively short, I thoughtthe skicker might be a good tool to just getthe matted under coat out easily. It did,BUT, I was HORRIFIED to see (because his hair was still wet and being blown by the drier so I could see his skin very clearly) it had scratched his skin HORRIBLY!!! I felt TERRIBLE!!! I know for sure it was the slicker, because his skin didn’t look that way anywhere else but on that thigh, where I had used it.
> 
> I do have a much softer slicker… I don’t know why I grabbed the CC one. It was just closer. It’s in the trash now!


Wow great you saw that! I only used a slicker a few times and Mia hated it. Since Mia used to hate grooming, I did not want to make her hate it even more!!! So glad I found brushes she likes that do a good job. I have not found a slicker to be necessary. I really love the CC ice slip and brass fusion brushes. And Mia loves them too. I feel like I get pretty rough with the brass fusion brush sometimes but Mia seems to love it.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Mikki said:


> Wow! That's a lot of hair!
> 
> Patti's hair is very thick and fine but not super fine. _I don't have another Havanese around to know how to describe her hair for sure_. The hair on Patti's back is a little coarser than on her legs. Patti's hair varies from 2" to 4" in length.
> 
> ...


If Patti goes to the groomer once a week for a bath, the groomer may be getting some hair out so you don’t see as much. I highly recommend the CC ice slip and brass fusion brushes. Mia likes them and she used to hate all brushes. The brass fusion does a more thorough job IMO if you really want to brush down to the skin. The pins are closer together and finer, very gentle. The ice slip is great also. I like using the ice slip first followed by the brass fusion and combing. After combing I sometimes run the brass fusion over her again. Also, the ice slip is great for the tail and I know Patti hates you messing with her tail.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

mudpuppymama said:


> If Patti goes to the groomer once a week for a bath, the groomer may be getting some hair out so you don’t see as much. I highly recommend the CC ice slip and brass fusion brushes. Mia likes them and she used to hate all brushes. The brass fusion does a more thorough job IMO if you really want to brush down to the skin. The pins are closer together and finer, very gentle. The ice slip is great also. I like using the ice slip first followed by the brass fusion and combing. After combing I sometimes run the brass fusion over her again. Also, the ice slip is great for the tail and I know Patti hates you messing with her tail.



I use CC Original Series Oblong Brush and it does a good job. CC description:

Ground and polished tips are the smoothest available
High quality stainless steel pins
When Patti was blowing coat I used to brush and comb out a lot of hair but now that she's matured there isn't gobs of hair like the photos on this post. Like human hair, Havanese hair comes out when combed or brushed and a few strains fall out. Some people have more hair that falls off their head or combs out than others.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

krandall said:


> I ALMOST never use a slicker, and after today, I am going to throw away the CC one. I was blow drying Kodi after a bath, and he had a small matted area on his thigh. Since his hair is relatively short, I thoughtthe skicker might be a good tool to just getthe matted under coat out easily. It did,BUT, I was HORRIFIED to see (because his hair was still wet and being blown by the drier so I could see his skin very clearly) it had scratched his skin HORRIBLY!!! I felt TERRIBLE!!! I know for sure it was the slicker, because his skin didn’t look that way anywhere else but on that thigh, where I had used it.
> 
> I do have a much softer slicker… I don’t know why I grabbed the CC one. It was just closer. It’s in the trash now!


Yikes! I use the Face Comb to comb and pick out matts. I now rarely have a super bad matt but it's a Stinker! I'll cut through it with thinning scissors. But I don't need to tell an expert how to get a matt out. 🐶


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

krandall said:


> If it comes out… it NEEDS to come out… Leave it in, and it will cause mats.


If you are vigorously brushing hair with a brush you're going to pull out more hair on a dog and on your own head. If you use one of those curved slicker brushes it's going to brush and pull out more hair. When a Havanese is blowing coat that would be a goal but I never used a slicker brush even then. Maybe it would have helped with the matting. 

On my own head of hair, I buy styling blow-drying brushes that *does not *pull out a lot of hair. Some blow dry styling brushes will pull out large amounts of hair. 

Patti's hair doesn't require a slicker brush. Her hair combs and brushes easily down to the skin when it's clean. But, like humans Havanese apparently have different hair textures and needs.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Mikki said:


> I use CC Original Series Oblong Brush and it does a good job. CC description:
> 
> Ground and polished tips are the smoothest available
> High quality stainless steel pins
> When Patti was blowing coat I used to brush and comb out a lot of hair but now that she's matured there isn't gobs of hair like the photos on this post. Like human hair, Havanese hair comes out when combed or brushed and a few strains fall out. Some people have more hair that falls off their head or combs out than others.


Since you mentioned that Patti hates being brushed, I suggested the CC brass fusion brush. However, I do not know how it compares to the CC brush you are using. I know it is the only brush I have ever used that Mia really likes.

As far as loose hair coming out, Mia loses a bit more in spring and fall.


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Yes, we cruise out of Southampton from time to time. Don't have anything planned right now, everything is closed down because of Covid. One time we spent a lovely afternoon in Winchester on our way to the ship. We had lunch on the second floor of a pub that must be thousands 😉 of years old - the wooden floor would creak under foot. Saw the students in their gowns. I had a WONDERFUL Cornish Pasty for the first time and a pint at the pub. Now I am a fan. Found some good pasties at the main train station in Edinburgh about a year ago. They were transported in fresh daily by train. I can tell you the whole story about the history of pasties, lead mines and all that.
> 
> Dogs are not allowed on cruise ships (except bona fide service dogs) with one exception. Cunard has one ship, forget which one it is, that has indoor kennels on one of the top decks. This is the ship that makes regular round trips Southampton-NYC (7 days as I recall). Dogs must stay in the kennels and are not allowed in the staterooms or interior ship. You can take them out for exercise around the top deck track. RICKY would be miserable under these conditions. He would be happy if he could stay in our stateroom and explore the interior of the ship with us. He wouldn't bother anyone and would be a people magnet. But that it is not permitted and we won't do it even though he technically qualifies as a service dog.
> 
> But sure, it is likely you will meet Momi and me one of these days, when Momi finishes her contract cleaning latrines to make up for trashing the credit cards! 🤨


I can understand why you wouldn’t want to bring Ricky in that scenario where he would be shut away separately from you😞. Clearly this is a business opportunity for _Claire’s Canine Cruises⛵. _
I have been making myself laugh since reading your post because I have been excitedly pondering what excursions we could take you on close to Southampton. If you knew me you would know this is nuts because I don’t do social media at all, I also don’t do Zoom calls for chats…and had to come clean to my real life friends that not only have I joined a public forum but I also did a zoom call with a few of you a while back and now in my mind I am planning a day trip with you and Momi who I have never ever met😂. I blame it on the forum being such a happy place to be😁

PS Winchester is where I did my degree! Sometimes it feels like such a small world 🌎


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mikki said:


> I use CC Original Series Oblong Brush and it does a good job. CC description:
> 
> Ground and polished tips are the smoothest available
> High quality stainless steel pins
> When Patti was blowing coat I used to brush and comb out a lot of hair but now that she's matured there isn't gobs of hair like the photos on this post. Like human hair, Havanese hair comes out when combed or brushed and a few strains fall out. Some people have more hair that falls off their head or combs out than others.


It slso depends how much undercoat they have. The more undercoat they have, the more of that fluffy, fuzzy, non-human type stuff you will get out every time you groom them. That is ALSO what causes more matting.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> I can understand why you wouldn’t want to bring Ricky in that scenario where he would be shut away separately from you😞. Clearly this is a business opportunity for _Claire’s Canine Cruises⛵. _
> I have been making myself laugh since reading your post because I have been excitedly pondering what excursions we could take you on close to Southampton. If you knew me you would know this is nuts because I don’t do social media at all, I also don’t do Zoom calls for chats…and had to come clean to my real life friends that not only have I joined a public forum but I also did a zoom call with a few of you a while back and now in my mind I am planning a day trip with you and Momi who I have never ever met😂. I blame it on the forum being such a happy place to be😁
> 
> PS Winchester is where I did my degree! Sometimes it feels like such a small world 🌎


The forum DOES feel very different from other forms of social media, and more like “real friends”! ❤


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

krandall said:


> It slso depends how much undercoat they have. The more undercoat they have, the more of that fluffy, fuzzy, non-human type stuff you will get out every time you groom them. That is ALSO what causes more matting.


I feel like I am doing some really bad Captain Jack Sparrow impressions at the moment, but at the risk of this being another one, that’s interesting🧐 So yes Flo must have a lot of undercoat! Am guessing this could be why I have never been able to tell the difference between her top coat and undercoat, because there is so much undercoat it sort of takes over and all looks the same?


krandall said:


> The forum DOES feel very different from other forms of social media, and more like “real friends”! ❤


I agree🥰


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> I feel like I am doing some really bad Captain Jack Sparrow impressions at the moment, but at the risk of this being another one, that’s interesting🧐 So yes Flo must have a lot of undercoat! Am guessing this could be why I have never been able to tell the difference between her top coat and undercoat, because there is so much undercoat it sort of takes over and all looks the same?
> 
> I agree🥰


Hmmm… not sure about that… Maybe if her outer coat is also REALLy soft and fine also.


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> I can understand why you wouldn’t want to bring Ricky in that scenario where he would be shut away separately from you😞. Clearly this is a business opportunity for _Claire’s Canine Cruises⛵. _
> I have been making myself laugh since reading your post because I have been excitedly pondering what excursions we could take you on close to Southampton. If you knew me you would know this is nuts because I don’t do social media at all, I also don’t do Zoom calls for chats…and had to come clean to my real life friends that not only have I joined a public forum but I also did a zoom call with a few of you a while back and now in my mind I am planning a day trip with you and Momi who I have never ever met😂. I blame it on the forum being such a happy place to be😁
> 
> PS Winchester is where I did my degree! Sometimes it feels like such a small world 🌎


I'm so glad that you joined the Forum. I love your sense of humor and my daughter still talks about your "awesome accent" from the last Havanese virtual playdate! 😊


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Mando's Mommy said:


> I'm so glad that you joined the Forum. I love your sense of humor and my daughter still talks about your "awesome accent" from the last Havanese virtual playdate! 😊


Awwww thank you☺ ☺ I remember from the meeting your daughter is so sweet🥰. Glad my sense of humour translates well too (I mean in writing not British English versus American English), I know I can be a bit dry sometimes which is fine when people already know you, but can come across as being a bit of a cow if people don’t😘


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Keepers coat is very dense. We use a slicker but have never had scratched skin - but we also don’t use a CC one.. we use an Artero one, I find them softer but still able to do the job.

As for the amount of hair that comes off of him.. we actually describe it in rodents. Some days it’s a small mouse worth of hair. Other days it’s a hamster. One day after not brushing him for a few days (covid shot destroyed my arm), I took a guinea pig from him!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Wulfin said:


> Keepers coat is very dense. We use a slicker but have never had scratched skin - but we also don’t use a CC one.. we use an Artero one, I find them softer but still able to do the job.
> 
> As for the amount of hair that comes off of him.. we actually describe it in rodents. Some days it’s a small mouse worth of hair. Other days it’s a hamster. One day after not brushing him for a few days (covid shot destroyed my arm), I took a guinea pig from him!


Your rodent description is fantastic🤩🤩🤩😂

I try not to think about the various CC combs and brushes I have purchased…definitely not putting it here in writing for husband to EVER discover😂. I have one of their tiny slickers, which is gentle against my own skin but definitely could scratch at the wrong angle. So now I tend to use it at the end of the hair if there are mats holding the hair away from the body to be on the safe side.


----------

